# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - August 2012



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2012)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Aug 2012)

<em>USUAL DISCLAIMER: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation.</em>
<hr />

*For reference, <a href="http://bit.ly/MSLYN7">here's some information</a> on the thwarted attacks in Kabul the Taliban denies below*​

*<a href="http://bit.ly/RdNPZ6">Comments of spokesman of Islamic Emirate for consideration by media outlets</a>  *( <a href="http://scr.bi/Orest2"> (screen capture at Scribd.com)</a>
Thursday, 02 August 2012 10:35
<blockquote>
The intelligence organ of Kabul regime claimed that they have thwarted a Mujahideen assault in Kabul today and in the process have killed several assailants. We reject such reports and state that such a subject has no bases. Rather, we believe this is yet another maneuver of the intelligence apparatus which is trying to portray itself as active, aware and vigilant. Since the intelligence agency is under question from the parliament and other departments in Kabul hence its wants to have something to draw upon in the hearings.</p>
The Islamic Emirate had no plans for an operation in Kabul today and neither are those people which they reportedly eliminated Mujahideen. We believe this whole process was staged to keep the media busy for today. This whole charade is an enemy propaganda ploy which we strongly reject and deem it as nothing more than a stunt and allegory. We must state that if we ever wanted to carry out an operation, it would be done with the help of Allah and with all precautionary measures and will be executed successfully in its allocated time, Allah willing, without it being detected or foiled by the enemy.

Zabihullah Mujahid</blockquote>


----------

